# Want a laugh? look at this on ebay



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Someone was my web page pictures, i did email him and report him but nothing.
So we changed the pictures lol lol 

Take a look
tortoise tortoises food feeding plants ( NOT SEEDS ) on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Dec-07 22:00:43 GMT)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: very good


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

LMAO! I Like your style


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

how funny good one: victory:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Now that I like.

Can you imagine his face when he see it ! lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2:thats some funny shit, not very fair though the tort police strike again. I would imagine its not very legal though


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> :lol2:thats some funny shit, not very fair though the tort police strike again. I would imagine its not very legal though


I think Sarah has only altered what is on her site that he is using so there should be no legal issues from Sarah's side. Thats how I read into it and I have to admit its very funny. Will teach the guy not to copy and paste.:lol2: I bet he is a member of your site as well Sarah.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> I think Sarah has only altered what is on her site that he is using so there should be no legal issues from Sarah's side. Thats how I read into it and I have to admit its very funny. Will teach the guy not to copy and paste.:lol2: I bet he is a member of your site as well Sarah.


ah I see, I was wondering how you did it:lol2::lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

HAHAHA! That should teach him ! :lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Now that I like.
> 
> Can you imagine his face when he see it ! lol


Hahahaha thats the brilliant part about it, unless he clears his cookies, the old pics should still be showing  :lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, thats funny :lol2: imagine his face and his potential customers faces!! :lol2:

youre a genius :notworthy: : victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I want to see his barn!!

If i could convert a barn for £740 i would be doing it today.

Ahwell, see how he likes his new images


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

thats brilliant!


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

You should have put porn on your site....maybe then he'll get banned from ebay..


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

chris_b said:


> You should have put porn on your site....maybe then he'll get banned from ebay..


Someone make this guy prime minister. :no1:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Excellent !!!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

thats class.. nice one :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

HAHAHA brilliant nice one matey:no1:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL thats great!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i cant believe it!! people are still bidding!! it was only a couple of quid when i last looked!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks, i have emailed him telling him not to use my pictures, but he still carried on!


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

tortoise tortoises food feeding plants ( NOT SEEDS ) on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Dec-07 17:11:01 GMT)

"pictures will follow shortly thankyou", lmao!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

:rotfl: that is awesome


----------

